# Be wary of "imperfect" humidors fron CH



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

So...I decided to buy an "imperfect" humidor from cheaphumidors.com. I bought it purely as a functional tool and not something for all to see...so cosmetic damages were not an issue to me considering the $$$ I'd be saving.
"This humidor has cosmetic defects similar to those pictured, but *functions perfectly as a humidor*"
​Well...I received it the other day. At first glance, I noticed a few nicks out of the wood on top...nothing to worry about as far as I was concerned. Got it out of the box and noticed the lid would not shut evenly. Push down on one side, it would pop back up on it's own...about 1/4". Opened the lid to find one of the hinges was bent all to hell and one of the stays was removed and in the box...a few screws were laying inside the humidor, too.

What the hell was this, I thought. This could not function as a humidor..not even close. I felt ripped off. Yeah sure, I could call up the company and probably get approval to return the junk...but what the hell!!! Why I should I be inconvenienced because of their lack of quality control. Inside the box was a post-it note from what appears to be the previous sucker who had purchased it....return authorization number and all.

So, it appears that cheaphumidors sold this piece of junk to one person...it showed up broken so they returned it...then CH didn't even bother to inspect it before shipping this piece of junk out to me.

Now, I'm the type of person that will just try to fix things rather than go through the hassle of returning it and waiting for another to show up. Not everyone is like that nor should be like that. I think I've fixed it to the point where I'll try seasoning it and see if it hold RH.

I'm not one to get on a forum and rant at the first sign of a problem with a retailer. I usually go through the appropriate methods involving customer service. However, this was just so blatantly awful to me.

Shame on you cheadhumidors. That really sucks! And to put a cherry on top...you charged me an arm and leg to ship it and it took over a week to leave your warehouse after you took my money.

/rant


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hopefully it holds for ya. I bought mine from them as in imperfect, and it is flawlees, cant even find why it was marked as imperfect. But a friend of mine, ordered the same one a week later, and got one in the same condition as yours, he called and complained, and they sent him the brand new version of it. Good luck man !


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. That does suck. I ordered one of the misperfections but I couldnt even tell what was the matter with mine. There are no scratches and everything seems to work properly. I probably would have sent the thing back if it showed up like that to my house and would have been pretty disappointed. Glad you fixed it.


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

Ya know, I actually considered just calling their customer service and keeping my discontent private. However, perhaps the threat of someone posting a negative experience on a forum will cause them to ramp up their quality control for the next guy.

As a customer....I should not expect to be inconvenienced.


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

I'd almost guarantee that CH will replace that humi for you.


----------



## EARN (Feb 22, 2011)

Iv had good service from ch so far. If it doesnt work out for you I bet they take it back. It does suck that it came in that condition though since they said it would function fine.


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

CopGTP said:


> I'd almost guarantee that CH will replace that humi for you.


 I do believe they would and thats what I would do. Start yourself off with a brand new humi. Would just take a little longer.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

At some point we need to educate ourselves in this type of thing. Yes, we would love to have a nice humidor but we dont like paying a lot of money for them esp. when they are humidors that only hold 75 or 100 sticks and then cost $100 to $200. There is more than enough information on this forum that will educate us as to how we can keep our cigars in a stable humidified environment. Tupperware or coolers provide a great environment at a cost that isn't going to break our bank account. I don't like taking a "chance" on a humidor that may or may not be a good deal from any kind of store...I'm not out to knock those businesses that provide "cheap" humidors but for every story I hear where they are pretty good there are 2 that say they are crap and then the consumer feels like they were taken advantage of and the whole scenario of having to call CS and complain about it just makes my head spin.

When one can afford a "good" humidor then buy it...if you can't afford one now don't stress...you don't need to have the pretty wood humidor and it you're only buying it to make a statement or to impress others...total waste of your money and time. I have the "pretty" humidors and I have tupperador/coolidors and the smart money is on the tupperware/coolidors IMO...this way I get to spend my $$$ on cigars...which is the reason we get humidors in the first place...right?


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

CopGTP said:


> I'd almost guarantee that CH will replace that humi for you.


I'd bet you are right. However, the hassle to me personally is not something I'm excited about.

If they want to send me one outright without me having to package this junk up and go to the post office...then I'm all for it.

C'mon CH...make me not work twice to get something right from you.


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

I always heard they have outstanding customer service if you just speak up and let them know you are disatisfied, but still....SHAME ON THEM! tsk tsk


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

They should fix it. 

I had a issue with trays that never seemed to make it to me and always got stopped in shipment. On the third try I got them.


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

the owner is a frequent member of the site, and I am sure he will be in here very soon. 

Great guy, and great service


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Well said Gary ! as usual !


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

mrmikey32 said:


> the owner is a frequent member of the site, and I am sure he will be in here very soon.
> 
> Great guy, and great service


Like I said, I've already attempted to fix it myself...so I'm not really interested in having CS fix it for me.

Just trying to make the next consumer aware that "imperfect" may mean someone else's returned junk.


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

Senator said:


> Like I said, I've already attempted to fix it myself...so I'm not really interested in having CS fix it for me.
> 
> Just trying to make the next consumer aware that "imperfect" may mean someone else's returned junk.


this is the first that i have heard of this... Maybe there are others, maybe not.

I am the same way as you, id rather fix it then deal with it


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

CH is great when it comes to making things right. I ordered a cutter from them that was too dull to cut cigars with. Even after sharpening, it still sucked. I emailed them and they shipped out a brand new replacement free of charge. They even claimed to have tested it before shipping out. I am waiting for it in the mail as we speak.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

i got a humi that seemed fine except for a small crack on the top (on the surface, seemed fine) its slowly gotten bigger and its way past the return time bubble i'd imagine.

Not a huge deal cause it cost me $95 shipped, and I need to upgrade eventually size wise.

I'm gonna go the cooler route and get a nice fancy desktop one for sticks i plan to smoke soon.


edit: when i first got my humidor, it was missing the hygrometer (not normally a big deal..) but it was one that went on the front, so there was a big hole in the top drawer.

CH did fix the issue really quickly for free and even sent me a free lighter on top of it, which is a nice touch.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Senator,

I am sorry that you received a product that didn't live up to your expectations. In the amount of time it took you to log into this site, and write what you did, you could have sent us an email, contacted us via live chat, or called us and the problem would have been rectified. We aren't in the business of sending non-functioning products to people, it just doesn't make sense. Is every product we send out perfect? Of course not. Can something slip through the cracks in quality control? Sure it can. Can the guy in the warehouse that checks the imperfects just want to head home on Friday and get careless? Sure. Out of the thousands of packages shipped a month a few will have problems, but most won't. If you do have an issue, just let us know, we will be happy to take care of it. If you don't get satisfaction, sure, take it to the masses if you wish. But I don't think it fair to lambast a company before you even contacted them. Send me a PM, I'll get the problem solved for you most ricky tick.


Dave


----------



## skotbob (Jul 3, 2008)

I couldnt find any flaws with my imperfect from CH> it functions perfectly.


----------



## carpenter (Feb 20, 2011)

I think every company slips up once in awhile, it sucks that you were one of the few people that it happened to.

I knew that Cheap humidors is on puff and i kinda figured they would try to make it right from what I have read about them before. Glad to see i was right:biggrin:

I hope everyone is happy when it is all done.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Like the previous posters, I've bought a imperfect humidor from CH and I could not find any flaw on them. I only had a minor dent small as a pin hole at the back side of the humidor, but you had to look for it to find it. It's a beautiful humidor and I would recommend them for anyone looking for an affordable humidor.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks Dave for finding this thread and offering to make it right. 
$hit happens and for what it is worth the "imperfect humidor" i got from you is still going strong and on its second owner already.


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

CheapHumidors said:


> Senator,
> 
> I am sorry that you received a product that didn't live up to your expectations. In the amount of time it took you to log into this site, and write what you did, you could have sent us an email, contacted us via live chat, or called us and the problem would have been rectified. We aren't in the business of sending non-functioning products to people, it just doesn't make sense. Is every product we send out perfect? Of course not. Can something slip through the cracks in quality control? Sure it can. Can the guy in the warehouse that checks the imperfects just want to head home on Friday and get careless? Sure. Out of the thousands of packages shipped a month a few will have problems, but most won't. If you do have an issue, just let us know, we will be happy to take care of it. If you don't get satisfaction, sure, take it to the masses if you wish. But I don't think it fair to lambast a company before you even contacted them. Send me a PM, I'll get the problem solved for you most ricky tick.
> 
> Dave


Sorry that you feel I was lambasting your company. I was more venting my frustration to the masses about something a simple QC could have prevented. Obviously, when a customer orders something and are excited to receive it, the last thing they want to do is turn around and have to call customer service and wait some more.

It's frustrating!

I appreciate the fact that had I contacted your company, I would have received a non-defective product....with my inconvenience and time, of course. I chose to fix your error myself. However, I feel that the condition of this item was so blatantly bad (obviously the customer before me felt this way, too...their name, address and return info were still in the box) that my frustration led me here.

The intent of my post here was to save the next customer that same frustration....and perhaps having you address this issue within your own company.

By the way, I did contact your company about the shipping of this very item early last week. With over a week of waiting for a shipping confirmation, I sent an e-mail asking for a tracking number...the item had not even shipped yet. You had my money for over a week without providing any update on when this item would arrive. You see, I was already faced with an initial frustration. Receiving the item and seeing it's condition elevated the levels.

Thanks for responding here.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

I can clearly understand frustration but I think you should give them the opportunity to fix it first. Then you could rant about having to do more work for same product but at least give them a shot. No telling how many read this and now may think negatively about this company and never read another word in this thread. I have yet to deal with Cheap Humidors but I have read good things about their customer service but other may not. Dave thanks for reaching out to this person and trying to make it right, you can't always be perfect but if you own up to your mistakes and try to fix them then I think you are a company worth dealing with 

My :2


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I understand the OP's frustration in not getting the item as expected; however in this day an age with cheap imports (as Gary has written on time and time again) things happen. Issues happen and will continue to happen, it's how companies respond that really sets the good one's apart. From what I know about CH they would've made this right immediately and probably with little inconvenience. I too think it's unfair to begin a thread like this without giving the opportunity for the seller to make it right. While it may seem easy to say that this should not have slipped through the cracks, processes aren't always upheld in a warehouse or plant environment. With fair notification Dave could have taken the issue up with his team quickly without the publicity in this forum. If he chose not to, then by all means fire away.

Overall I feel that is bad form to jump at a company without first contacting them and letting them make it right. I'm sure that you have had bad days at the office and hope that no one ever takes it to the public without allowing you to fix it beforehand. Maybe you don't feel that way, but I'm sure you will when it does happen to you.


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

I hate to see threads like this. Anybody who has spent any amount of time on here knows Cheap Humidors frequents here and provides top notch customer service should an issue come up.

If you have a bone to pick with them, give them the opportunity to fix it in private first before calling them out in what I find to be a rude way. Sure, nobody wants to do any extra work, but the extra time you took to fix the humidor and vent on here could have resolved your problem several times over with cheap humidors in a way that would probably have been more than satisfactory.

Lets keep it classy with the vendors who put a lot of time into our little community here and have the record of going out of their way to help us out.

-Scott


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

Some people are missing the point here. Calling customer service and having it made right is besides the point. This mentality is putting the onus on the customer to "get things right". 

If I go to a restaurant and order a steak well done and the servers delivers a raw steak...it pisses me off. Not only did you deliver me something I didn't want...but now you want me to wait some more. Am I not important enough to your business to get it right.

Sure "crap happens"...but businesses lose customers because "crap happens". Invest a little more in getting that product to your customer as expected and you won't need to spend as much $$$$ on your customer service...you'd have returning happy customers.

I did what I had to do. I sought out a product from this vendor. I paid my money to this vendor. I waited for this product. After a week of this product not shipping, I contacted the vendor only to receive an e-mail stating that it takes time. I held up my end of the bargain. Cheaphumidors is the one who failed here.

Perhaps some of you have just come to expect this level of service. Perhaps I'm more cynical as a customer. Whatever it is...I am the customer and deserve to expect nothing less than what I've paid for.

If cheaphumidors believes that everyone needs to give them a chance because they'll make it right the second time around....kudos to them if they can manage to have a customer buy in to that. Get it right the first time...that's how you'll get a second chance.

And by the way, I am not the only one to vent about cheaphumidors on this board. Just saying!


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

It is a small company that recently honored customer orders who took advantage of an online screw up that cost them roughly $6000. They made good, and have best intentions. You slipped through the cracks, and that is truly unfortunate. However, if you want perfect, buy from Waxing Moon, and spend the 5x the cost of a Cheap Humidors imperfect. Your expectations seem a bit off. You can't tell a bundle of Perdomo fresh rolled to be Behikes. It just isn't going to be the same.


----------



## ChiTownHustler (Jan 17, 2011)

I empathize with your situation, as no one wants to receive a defective product, but companies, like people, will make mistakes. Unless the frequency of the problems is greater than can be expected, the issue is not that they make them but how do they address them. From everything that's been posted about CH, they step up to the plate when one arises.


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

I agree with Astripp.
Warranties are there for a reason, would anyone buy a product at anything above a few bucks if it didnt have one? Also you get what you pay for, pay less sometimes you get crap, pay more I'd expect nothing but perfect. I've only bought a cutter from CH but found their service great, bought a humi from CubanCrafters who I've heard great reviews about and found them terrible.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

to the op, I think your expectations are too high, we are all human and mistakes happen, a company that recognizes and attempts to make something right is OK by me, shit happens, but give 'em a chance to clean it up. Anyway, I do understand your fustration, but I think CH is a good company with exellent customer service, from posts I 've read, hope the new humidor works out well for you in any event.

To Dave from CH, well done, you are a class act.


----------



## 96p993 (Dec 30, 2010)

After reading all the comments I have to say I dont feel all the bad for you...I understand your frustration but you have been given every opportunity to get this dealt with. You ordered something online, the risk of online ordering is possibly having to ship it back. CH has is not only willing to make it right they have come onto this site to tell you and the rest of Puff they will stand behind their product...In my mind this is NOT how you lose customers, this is how you gain customers. They are more than willing to help you out but as we all know you will have to put in just a little bit of work on your side. If you bought this humidor at a B&M, took it home, then realized something was wrong with it would you expect them to drive a new one to your house so you wouldnt be inconvenienced? It stinks that you didnt get what you wanted, and yes CH let this one get through the cracks (as they will again sometime down the road) BUT they are great people and stand behind their product...To me this is a win on the after sale customer service, take advantage of it...not many online companies left like this!!


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

To be perfectly fair to cheaphumidors, this is not an issue they share alone. This is the level of service we have come to expect in general. I think every company should now adopt the motto...."We'll get it right the next time!". To me, that's a little bass ackwards.

Customer Service used to be about ensuring the customer was happy before they left the store...now it's all about after. Don't get me wrong...both are important...but I wish more time and money were spent on the former.

Proactive versus reactive.

When previously looking for a car, a friend thought I should consider a Kia. At the time, they were offering a 5 year warranty. My thought? I don't care if issues are covered under a warranty...I want my vehicle to be reliably on the road...not reliably fixed for free. See the difference?

Anyhow...I'm sorry that I singled out CH. They just happened to be the poor souls that inflicted enough frustration to vent here.

Perhaps, I'll do a video about customer service on my youtube channel. I think it's a good topic.


----------



## 96p993 (Dec 30, 2010)

Senator said:


> To be perfectly fair to cheaphumidors, this is not an issue they share alone. This is the level of service we have come to expect in general. I think every company should now adopt the motto...."We'll get it right the next time!". To me, that's a little bass ackwards.
> 
> Customer Service used to be about ensuring the customer was happy before they left the store...now it's all about after. Don't get me wrong...both are important...but I wish more time and money were spent on the former.
> 
> ...


No customer service is ensuring happiness before, during AND after the sale. You are looking for perfection from a human and no offense but if you cant offer that kind of satisfaction how can you expect anyone else to do so? I want companies to be both proactive and reactive, this ensures if a mistake is made they will stand behind it 100% which CH has obviously tried to do. Unfortunately there are people in this world that no matter how hard you try to make things right there is just no winning, needless to say CH has run into one of those people.

Wikipedia

*Customer service* is the provision of service to customers *before, during and after a purchase.*

The reason for all three is mistakes happen and allows for correction of those mistakes..I for one say well done CH for standing behind the "Imperfect humidors"


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

There is a such thing as being a bad customer. The customer is not always right. Try working retail for a while and you will fully understand this point.

CH is found your post on a private forum and offered to help. They sought you out and asked if you needed help. All you had to do was bash them to a bunch of people. Will Walmart come ask you if you need help with something if you bash them online? No.

You are being offered help and you are being bull headed out of principal. Have expectation of 100% satisfaction all the time is unreasonable. Bashing a company that is willing to make it right without contacting them is unreasonable.

Sure in retail we strive to get things right 100% of the time. We try to staff the best we can. Mistakes will always happen. *You chose to order a mistake in the FIRST PLACE*.

Lets not keep beating a dead horse here.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

This thread should be shut down. Obviously its a no win situation. cheaphumidors.com will still get my business !


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

Stubby said:


> *You chose to order a mistake in the FIRST PLACE*.


Agreed. And that, my friend, was the subject line of this thread.

Be wary about purchasing *"imperfect"* humidors...there may be more than just cosmetic defects.

Lesson learned.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

BlackandGold508 said:


> This thread should be shut down. Obviously its a no win situation. cheaphumidors.com will still get my business !


This particular thread is like a lot of posts we read where there are both sides of the conversation that should be considered...objectivity tends to get clouded because of where one stands on the subject matter. There will always be a fanbase for people who are looking for "inexpensive" items and want to get the best for a cheaper price...this is called bargain hunting to which I am a fan. Understand that there are inherent risks 
when engaging. Does this mean that ALL items will be subject to being "cheap" when looking or ordering? I think each of us has their own opinion as to what that answer will be.

There is the side that will only deal with items that are known to be in impeccable condition while others will shop in the "discounted" areas hoping to pick up a "deal."

Customer Service comes into play usually when there are problems..hence the term "Customer Service" which is in place to correct these problems. A good CS operation works like a Swiss Watch...they only take care of problems and fix them and not cause more problems. The idea being that in any business you want to keep problems to a minimum thereby keeping your CS operation small. Why pour money into a part of the company that obviously is showing you that there is a greater problem???

Regardless if it is "CheapHumidors" or any other company that pushes 'seconds' as a vital part of their business tends to leave me with questions in my mind as to the very nature of that product...scuffs, nicks, cracks, etc. is not the characteristics I look for when I go out to make a purchase because this is an item I want to keep around as long as possible. For those looking for "deals" understand that you only encourage vendors to cater to that part of the marketplace and you need to understand that you accept that part of the deal. As long as the company backs up it's committment to honor the purchase with a warranty that 'fixes' things in an honorable manner then why question the integrity?

For me I hesitate to purchase any item that is a "second, refurb, etc." because of that knowledge that there *might *be an issue later and I don't want to waste my time going back and forth with it...but that's just me. Have I bought a refurb or a "second" in the past...of course I have but I knew going in what that is going to entail and I accept the risk.

Let's not put the cart before the horse here...let's exhaust and think about the correct process of buying/purchasing product. The admonition of "You get what you pay for" is still alive and well out there so choose wisely what it is you are paying for and how you want to buy. opcorn:


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Senator said:


> To be perfectly fair to cheaphumidors, this is not an issue they share alone. This is the level of service we have come to expect in general. I think every company should now adopt the motto...."We'll get it right the next time!". To me, that's a little bass ackwards.
> 
> Customer Service used to be about ensuring the customer was happy before they left the store...now it's all about after. Don't get me wrong...both are important...but I wish more time and money were spent on the former.
> 
> ...


If you want to vent about customer service as a whole let me get my soap box and I will join you. It is unfortunately not as good as it used to be. This is basically a product of consumers. We want better quality for cheaper because we are the customer. However there has to be some give. Some companys have products built over seas or use third party CS all to save $ and stay in business. Most companies now run on far fewer employees all to save $. However look at who you are taking it out on. If a waiter brings you an under cooked steak is it his fault or the cooks? Yeah it sucks to wait longer for food but if you let any restaurant manager will make it right comp the meal or something on that line. However yelling and screaming about the horrible injustice you are having to endure because you didnt get exactly what you wanted will get you kicked out and cops called on you. I take you post as an example of the latter, which to some (myself included) as a way to harm a company's reputation or to try to get more out of them than you deserve(I deal with this all the time). If you had allowed the company to fix the issue and it took them weeks to return your email you would have an army of supporters but you didnt take that route. So if you want to go rant on the problems of CS fine but I would advise to take a step back calm down and go have a smoke.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> If you want to vent about customer service as a whole let me get my soap box and I will join you. It is unfortunately not as good as it used to be. This is basically a product of consumers. We want better quality for cheaper because we are the customer. However there has to be some give. Some companys have products built over seas or use third party CS all to save $ and stay in business. Most companies now run on far fewer employees all to save $. However look at who you are taking it out on. If a waiter brings you an under cooked steak is it his fault or the cooks? Yeah it sucks to wait longer for food but if you let any restaurant manager will make it right comp the meal or something on that line. However yelling and screaming about the horrible injustice you are having to endure because you didnt get exactly what you wanted will get you kicked out and cops called on you. I take you post as an example of the latter, which to some (myself included) as a way to harm a company's reputation or to try to get more out of them than you deserve(I deal with this all the time). If you had allowed the company to fix the issue and it took them weeks to return your email you would have an army of supporters but you didnt take that route. So if you want to go rant on the problems of CS fine but I would advise to take a step back calm down and go have a smoke.


:rockon:


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

Cigary said:


> At some point we need to educate ourselves in this type of thing. Yes, we would love to have a nice humidor but we dont like paying a lot of money for them esp. when they are humidors that only hold 75 or 100 sticks and then cost $100 to $200. There is more than enough information on this forum that will educate us as to how we can keep our cigars in a stable humidified environment. Tupperware or coolers provide a great environment at a cost that isn't going to break our bank account. I don't like taking a "chance" on a humidor that may or may not be a good deal from any kind of store...I'm not out to knock those businesses that provide "cheap" humidors but for every story I hear where they are pretty good there are 2 that say they are crap and then the consumer feels like they were taken advantage of and the whole scenario of having to call CS and complain about it just makes my head spin.
> 
> When one can afford a "good" humidor then buy it...if you can't afford one now don't stress...you don't need to have the pretty wood humidor and it you're only buying it to make a statement or to impress others...total waste of your money and time. I have the "pretty" humidors and I have tupperador/coolidors and the smart money is on the tupperware/coolidors IMO...this way I get to spend my $$$ on cigars...which is the reason we get humidors in the first place...right?


A big +1 to this, and a big Attaboy to Cheaphumidors for making things right.


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

Since I started this thread, I'm hoping I can end it, too.

To put it succinctly, I ordered an "imperfect" humidor...I received a crappy broken one from CH...I fixed it myself...I vented here about it...lessons were learned.

'Nuff said.

Mods...can you please lock this puppy down. No need to keep a thread like this alive.

Peace out.


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Senator said:


> Some people are missing the point here. Calling customer service and having it made right is besides the point. This mentality is putting the onus on the customer to "get things right".
> 
> If I go to a restaurant and order a steak well done and the servers delivers a raw steak...it pisses me off. Not only did you deliver me something I didn't want...but now you want me to wait some more. Am I not important enough to your business to get it right.
> 
> ...


I agree with you get it right the first time, and he would not have you complaining about customer service.Customer is always right even if he is wrong .


----------



## chrisw (Mar 15, 2011)

I have bought 6 from CH and am VERY VERY happy! All of them where imperfects!!!

5 of the 6 have ZERO problems. One I had to put some bigger screws in the hinge where the cheap tiny screws pulled out.

I want to stress these all have LIFETIME guarantees! All 6 had great seals and all hold the RH just awesome!

I also want to say, for my day to day humidor I have something of a higher quality since I open it a couple times a day. the only difference is this one cost more than my 6 combined I bought from CH, and so it came with better hinges. The one I had whose hinge broke I actually used for 2 years before I changed the screws.. I only open it once a month or so, actually it was easier just taking off the top! ha ha ha!

I think these imperfect humidors work awesome for longer term storage. I have um stacked in my closet.

CH has always been great to work with and offered to send a new hinge or replace it when I mentioned it to them, I told them never mind, I would just put bigger screws in (then didn't do it for 2 years lmao)

_edit- 1 year warrentee (I coulda sworn it was lifetime when I bought mine!)

copy from site:

"Imperfect

By imperfect we mean a nick, ding, scratch, dent, engraving on the item, missing drawer(s), missing tray(s), missing divider(s), missing key, etc. Nothing at all that compromises the humidors ability to perform correctly. This is just cosmetic damage. You still get the one year warranty and moneyback guarantee."_

I must say I have been MUCH happier with CH than most other B&M or online Cigar Shop!


----------



## thatguy (Jan 13, 2011)

I see these threads all the time on my car forum.

X company ripped me off! 

I ordered x product x days ago. no tracking number, no blah blah blah. Ripping the company to shreds.

5 posts later it comes out that there was no attempt by the purchaser to contact the company to remedy the problem abd the thread is the first line of recourse. as someone stated before there is a bad customer. A bad customer expects the company to forsee the future and act before any "problem" arises. People in this day and age are "rights" crazy. Do people have a right not to get ripped off? Yes. Do people have a right to expect a perfect product when shopping secondhand? Not so much. CH wanted to make things right and you blew them off, shame on you. Actually you said that this thread was for them to address an issue. The proper way to let them know of an issue is to contact them not post on a forum where they don't even know about the thread.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

CopGTP said:


> I'd almost guarantee that CH will replace that humi for you.


So what, if they do?



Senator said:


> Ya know, I actually considered just calling their customer service and keeping my discontent private. However, perhaps the threat of someone posting a negative experience on a forum will cause them to ramp up their quality control for the next guy.
> 
> As a customer....I should not expect to be inconvenienced.


There have been myriad threads about this in the past, to no avail. They sell the same stuff with the same results. It just goes on and on and on... ad infinitum.



Cigary said:


> At some point we need to educate ourselves in this type of thing. Yes, we would love to have a nice humidor but we dont like paying a lot of money for them esp. when they are humidors that only hold 75 or 100 sticks and then cost $100 to $200. There is more than enough information on this forum that will educate us as to how we can keep our cigars in a stable humidified environment. Tupperware or coolers provide a great environment at a cost that isn't going to break our bank account. I don't like taking a "chance" on a humidor that may or may not be a good deal from any kind of store...I'm not out to knock those businesses that provide "cheap" humidors but for every story I hear where they are pretty good there are 2 that say they are crap and then the consumer feels like they were taken advantage of and the whole scenario of having to call CS and complain about it just makes my head spin.
> 
> When one can afford a "good" humidor then buy it...if you can't afford one now don't stress...you don't need to have the pretty wood humidor and it you're only buying it to make a statement or to impress others...total waste of your money and time. I have the "pretty" humidors and I have tupperador/coolidors and the smart money is on the tupperware/coolidors IMO...this way I get to spend my $$$ on cigars...which is the reason we get humidors in the first place...right?


I only had to read 8 posts into this thread, before I knew what to post. Bear with me...

At the end of the day, you, "Get What You Pay For". "There's NO FREE LUNCH".

You cannot expect a company who sells bottom-dollar, Chinese-made humidors, to sell you a "second", that has any chance of being a first-rate humidor. IT JUST CAN'T HAPPEN. Whether it fails out-of-the-box, or it fails in a year, it's GOING to FAIL. It's the nature of the beast.

I have said this a thousand times, if I have said it once: Until you can afford a QUALITY humidor, stick to coolers and tupper-dores. They work better, are more efficient, are dependable and a HELL-OF-A-LOT-CHEAPER!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Can we close this thread?


----------



## 96p993 (Dec 30, 2010)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Can we close this thread?


This has nothing to do with the thread but why close threads like this? I think its important to get peoples opinions on something that might be a little heated but unless the thread gets out of hand with name calling, rudeness, etc I just dont understand why to close threads. Keep it calm and adult like there is just no reason to close anything

Am I missing something?


----------



## chrisw (Mar 15, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> At the end of the day, you, "Get What You Pay For". "There's NO FREE LUNCH".


YES 1,000,000,000 times over!!!

THEY ARE EVEN NAMED CHEAP HUMIDORS!

(I slightly disagree about sticking with plastic tubs, at least for myself, I like having 6 matching humidors holding like ~450 sticks for like $150ish)


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Senator said:


> Since I started this thread, I'm hoping I can end it, too.
> 
> To put it succinctly, I ordered an "imperfect" humidor...I received a crappy broken one from CH...I fixed it myself...I vented here about it...lessons were learned.
> 
> ...


Closing, per OP request.

CAVEAT EMPTOR


----------

